# 2011 sportsman 500 gear reduction help?



## Southern500HO (Aug 21, 2014)

I have been trying to look into a gear reduction kit or possible gear swap from another polaris model ATV and cannot seem to find much info for the 500's, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

Epi clutch kit is what u need


----------



## Southern500HO (Aug 21, 2014)

i already have clutches


----------

